# FXpansion Cypher 2



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

https://www.fxpansion.com/products/cypher2/


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 9, 2018)

60% discount for Roli owners. $79. Sweet.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

lastmessiah said:


> 60% discount for Roli owners. $79. Sweet.



i see a discount for Strobe and DCAM owners.

i have a Roli Block M - probably doesn't apply.


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 9, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i see a discount for Strobe and DCAM owners.
> 
> i have a Roli Block M - probably doesn't apply.



Did you sign in to your Roli account and select the discount offer from there? It should redirect you to the FXpansion cart with your upgrade offer.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

lastmessiah said:


> Did you sign in to your Roli account and select the discount offer from there? It should redirect you to the FXpansion cart with your upgrade offer.



it didn't show.

opened a support ticket.


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice. As a Rise 49 owner, I might just pick this up.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

my discount just showed up.

will be grabbing this.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 9, 2018)

There is only a discount for owners of Strobe 2, which comes with the Rise, but not with any of the Blocks. 
Block owners only get the Strobe Player and need to pay $79 to upgrade to Strobe2. 

That still makes it $158 for Block owners to get both Strobe2 and Cypher2 , instead of $199 for Cypher2. But no doubt Cypher2 will be cheaper in the discount stores.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> There is only a discount for owners of Strobe 2, which comes with the Rise, but not with any of the Blocks.
> Block owners only get the Strobe Player and need to pay $79 to upgrade to Strobe2.
> 
> That still makes it $158 for Block owners to get both Strobe2 and Cypher2 , instead of $199 for Cypher2. But no doubt Cypher2 will be cheaper in the discount stores.



as a Lightpad Block owner, i show the $79 offer for Cypher 2.

no need to buy Strobe.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 9, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> as a Lightpad Block owner, i show the $79 offer for Cypher 2.
> 
> no need to buy Strobe.



You're right. Thanks for pointing this out. 

I got confused because of the email I just got from FXpansion which only referred to the discount for existing Strobe2 or DCAM Synth Squad owners. Odd that they wouldn't mention ROLI, seeing as how ROLI owns FXpansion.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

looks like an interesting synth.

thought i was done with synths.

HA!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 9, 2018)

I need another synth like a hole in the head, but when you have a ROLI they get your attention when you hear "500 MPE optimized presets." Strobe2 only has 200 and Equator has 400.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 9, 2018)

For any of you who have a Rise or a Grand or have purchased Strobe2 already, the upgrade to Cypher2 is available for
$66.36 with code GROUP at JRRShop

https://www.jrrshop.com/fxpansion-cypher-upgrade-from-strobe


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 9, 2018)

ah dang, I purchased it too soon haha. nice discount!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> For any of you who have a Rise or a Grand or have purchased Strobe2 already, the upgrade to Cypher2 is available for
> $66.36 with code GROUP at JRRShop
> 
> https://www.jrrshop.com/fxpansion-cypher-upgrade-from-strobe



dang, i'm trying not to buy this.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 9, 2018)

I need another synth like a hole in the head also, but since I just picked up a roli Rise...its kind of a must have for me. I should have tried the jrrshop discount code first coulda saved $13, oh well.


----------



## ironbut (Aug 9, 2018)

I finally finished going through all the presets in Equator (pretty awesome btw).
It's like they knew?
Oh well, for $79 I shouldn't bitch.


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 9, 2018)

Been playing around with it. This thing goes pretty deep. First time I’ve had to consult the manual for a synthesizer in a while (the presets are cool but I never use stock sounds when I’m composing/recording).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 10, 2018)

FYI, there is a long strand on the KVR forum that says that some PC users have found Cypher2 to be a CPU hog. More specifically they have found that it uses more and more RAM as they change patches. This was first reported by a guy using Windows 7 (Cypher2 requires 10), but then some Windows 10 people reported the same problem. People love the synth, though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 10, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> FYI, there is a long strand on the KVR forum that says that some PC users have found Cypher2 to be a CPU hog. More specifically they have found that it uses more and more RAM as they change patches. This was first reported by a guy using Windows 7 (Cypher2 requires 10), but then some Windows 10 people reported the same problem. People love the synth, though.



Wondering if VEP6 would help with CPU.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 10, 2018)

That sounds like a memory leak which is a fixable bug.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 10, 2018)

I can understand developers abandoning 32 bit, but this is a Vst no? Why is it Win 10 only?


----------



## zvenx (Aug 10, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> That sounds like a memory leak which is a fixable bug.


Yep and will be fixed..
Rsp


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 10, 2018)

This is one fun synth! I already loved Strobe, and now this! It's been a good year for MPE


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 11, 2018)

With this and AURAS I'm using the seaboard loads at the moment. Really well-made synth & some fantastic presets. Need to dig deep into the synth engine but this should keep me busy while zebra 3 gets finished...


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 13, 2018)

I spent the last few days demoing Cypher2 and finally bought it last night. I'm really happy with how well I've been able to get my existing Kontakt libraries and synths to play on the Seaboard, but there's something to be said for libraries and instruments designed with the Seaboard in mind.


----------



## kriskrause (Sep 6, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Are the people who bought this digging it?


I still like it. I felt like there was a little bit of a learning curve but I have used the MPE patches for some very expressive textures, basses, and leads. I also think use of the XY pad in addition to the 5d controls is key to some sounds. 

Have you played around with the demo? I spent nearly a week with the demo before deciding to buy.


----------



## martinjuenke (Sep 8, 2018)

There‘s an update on FXpansion homepage which fixes the issues of the release version.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 10, 2018)

I had problems with the au version of the update.
It wouldn't open while the vst and aax versions were fine.
Here's the fix from the nice folks at fxpansion;

After quitting Logic
Trash the Au Component 
ReInstall Cyber 2
User>Library>Cashe 
Trash the AudioUnitCashe Folder
Restart Mac

After you reopen Logic, it has to scan all your plug-ins again.
Worked for me!


----------



## geronimo (Sep 10, 2018)

No problem in Digital Performer 9 with the AU version .


----------



## ironbut (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah, it must be something about my machine/install.
The au version didn't work in Reaper either.
I searched around other Cypher threads and I didn't see anyone else that was having an issue.


----------



## ironbut (Oct 26, 2018)

Are any of you guys who also use a PreSonus Faderport (original) had problems with Cypher2.
Standalone or plugin, as soon as I select a preset, Cypher outputs a pulse.
It seemed to go away for a bit but has returned.
I get this same problem with iZotope Iris 2 in standalone only (works fine in all my DAWs.).


----------



## Pier (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm tempted to buy Cypher 2.

I already own Zebra 2 which already seems to give me the same or more synthesis power. The effects seem better on Cypher 2.

Anyone here can comment on whether it makes sense to get Cypher 2 already owning Zebra?


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 24, 2020)

Pier said:


> I'm tempted to buy Cypher 2.
> 
> I already own Zebra 2 which already seems to give me the same or more synthesis power. The effects seem better on Cypher 2.
> 
> Anyone here can comment on whether it makes sense to get Cypher 2 already owning Zebra?


It's great if you have a Roli.


----------

